# Investir en action AAPL



## JeremyMid2010 (12 Avril 2021)

Bonjour 
Selon vous, est-il intéressant d’acheter des actions sur une plate-forme de trading en ligne ?
Combien minimum ?
Il y a t’il des risques ?
Que faut-il savoir?

merci


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2021)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Selon vous, est-il intéressant d’acheter des actions sur une plate-forme de trading en ligne ? *NON*
> Combien minimum ? *Zéro, nada*
> Il y a t’il des risques ? *OUI*
> ...


----------



## Sly54 (12 Avril 2021)

J'en connais un qui s'est fait plaisir…


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'en connais un qui s'est fait plaisir…


Qui ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?


K...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2021)

Il lui faut acheter des actions Microsoft.


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2021)

Ou du pfizer.

C' est çà maintenant, c' est fini l' informatique, maintenant, pour les Kouyanor, faut voir avec les labos)


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ou du pfizer.
> 
> C' est çà maintenant, c' est fini l' informatique, maintenant, pour les Kouyanor, faut voir avec les labos)


C’est un peu tard. Il fallait faire ça il y a un an.


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2021)

Effectivement, là, c' était le jackpot.


----------



## daffyb (13 Avril 2021)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Selon vous, est-il intéressant d’acheter des actions sur une plate-forme de trading en ligne ?
> Combien minimum ?
> Il y a t’il des risques ?
> ...


Je vais répondre différemment :

Acheter des AAPL ça n'a rien à voir avec du trading en ligne. Donc acheter des AAPL, tu le fais depuis n'importe quelle banque. Ceux sont les frais qui vont être différents, c'est tout.
Il n'y a pas de minimum ! il y a un maximum qui correspond à ce que tu es prêt à perdre. Si tu es prêt à mettre 20k€ et que demain ces 20k€ "investis" valent 0€ tu dois pouvoir absorber cette perte en disant balek.
Les risques ? voir au dessus, c'est à toi de les accepter et de les supporter
Acheter des AAPL (et "gagner" de l'argent avec) consiste à spéculer sur le cours de l'action. En effet, les dividendes sont très faibles à la vue du prix du titre. Il y a des placements rapportant plus régulièrement.
Et pour finir, si tu joues en bourse, prends tes responsabilités et fais tes propres choix. C'est ton pognon et tes risques. Tu dois décider sans contrainte externe. Il faut que tu conçoives aussi que pour gagner il faut :
1- vendre trop tot
2- ne pas avoir besoin de cet argent


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (13 Avril 2021)

La plus part d’entre vous gagne t’il en ayant des parts ailleurs ? Des entreprises françaises par exemple ? Le bitcoin ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2021)

Moi, j'dis tout sur le livret A !


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2021)

Moi, je dis tout sous le matelas !


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2021)

Moi je dis que c'est l'heure de l'apéro, naméo !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2021)

L'apéro le midi, là ce sont les gamma GT qu'il faut surveiller


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'apéro le midi, là ce sont les gamma GT qu'il faut surveiller


T'achètes les gamma GT le matin, tu prends l'apéro à midi, tu revends les gamme GT l'après midi.


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2021)

Naaannn.. faut tout miser tout tes sous sur la prometeuse* start up Patlek International Corporation (Paris New-York Moscou Hong-Kong etc...)

*Je peux beaucoup promettre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Naaannn.. faut tout miser tout tes sous sur la prometeuse* start up Patlek International Corporation (Paris New-York Moscou Hong-Kong etc...)
> 
> *Je peux beaucoup promettre.


Ce n'est pas un PIC mais une péninsule...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2021)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> La plus part d’entre vous gagne t’il en ayant des parts ailleurs ? Des entreprises françaises par exemple ? Le bitcoin ?


Pas les moyens


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Naaannn.. faut tout miser tout tes sous sur la prometeuse* start up Patlek International Corporation (Paris New-York Moscou Hong-Kong etc...)
> 
> *Je peux beaucoup promettre.


Tu rémunères en patcoins© ?


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2021)

hhaaaannnn... mais, ne faites pas fuir mon investisseur!!


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu rémunères en patcoins© ?


----------

